# Pics of Khan



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

So I added some pics of Khan to our profile page!!

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/khan-albums-pretty-much-sums-up-day-life-khan.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/members/khan-albums-khan-s-growing-fast.html


Hope I did this right...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Very nice!!! Beautiful dog :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG what a ham bone Khan is!:biggrin: How gorgeous, I just want to give him hugs, hes so cute! Love that muzzle on him haha! I have a 1/2 shar pei 1/2 pug and he has that squishy face that is why I just love that look on Khan! Love that relaxed upside down hammy pose! He's just way tooooooo cute!:smile:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at him! He is just too cute! :biggrin:


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

So cute!:smile:

I love when dogs lie on their back like that! Mine does the same thing:biggrin:
I love how their gums flat open like their smiling:biggrin:


----------

